# Finger Licking Good BBQ



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Got home early today and not being wiped out I decided to BBQ some chicken.
Add some broiled Zucchini (olive oil and Garlic/Herb mix) and some butt-kickin Red Beans-n-Rice with lots of onion and Conecuh Cajun sausage.

Where the Meat meets the Heat



Getting a Glaze On



Plain for Picky Kids



*Money Shot*


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Man that looks fine!!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes sir! I'll take 2 plates of that! Dang good looking spread!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

The sauce is looking tangy! Best to never invite this dude or you'll be left hungry for sure!!!


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks Awesome, Love the last pic!!! But, just one question... Is it that good you have to fight for the last piece of chicken...:gunsmilie: Please step away from the table... :whip:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

LOL... I cross post these to a number of firearms websites too.
There having a gun in the pic is the equivalent of having one's feet in the picture.
I generally make enough that no one can possibly go away hungry and it be my fault. You still hungry in an hour or two, I guarantee left overs.


----------

